# Tools for a new plumber



## PlumbBob (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just got my gas license and want to begin a plumbing apprenticeship. I need good quality tools that will be good for both plumbing and gas fitting. Here's what I've been thinking;

Ridgid 14" and 18" aluminum pipe wrenches
Ridgid tube cutters (1-1/8" and 1" close quarters)
Ridgid Flaring Tool
Ridgid Telescopic Basin Wrench
8" and 10" Crescent Wrench
Various Klein Screwdrivers
Channelock channel, linesman, needlenose and wire strippers

Let me know if I'm missing something or if I could get a better quality tool. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Find a shop to work for first. Then see if you even need your own tools. They will guide you.
How did you get your gas ticket without plumbing?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

PlumbBob said:


> I've just got my gas license and want to begin a plumbing apprenticeship. I need good quality tools that will be good for both plumbing and gas fitting. Here's what I've been thinking;
> 
> Ridgid 14" and 18" aluminum pipe wrenches
> Ridgid tube cutters (1-1/8" and 1" close quarters)
> ...


 
You can have all my tools....just tell me the phone # of the chick in your avatar.:thumbup1:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> You can have all my tools....just tell me the phone # of the chick in your avatar.:thumbup1:


 That made me laugh:laughing:

How about hollow shaft nut drivers and channel locks. Or even better yet a liscense, that will be your most valuable tool:thumbsup:.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

You forgot the Tiny Tim hacksaw with lots of extra blades, tub drain dumbell, 4 in 1 screwdriver, not sure you will ever need the flaring tool kit. I have one but might use it once a year if that, sure don't carry it in my service bag. I also carry a heavy duty older style metal chisel and hammer for removing old brass clean out covers. It's good to throw a bunch of extra toilet nut/bolt packages in your bag, you always need them. Maybe a sink hole cover too. Putty, dope and teflon tape and don't forget your flashlight!


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

ironranger said:


> ...and don't forget your flashlight!


No joke! I can't understand this but it seems my flashlight ALWAYS ends up in my house and is NEVER on my truck when I NEED it!


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

very important!! a couple of good quality torpedo levels


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Find a shop to work for first. Then see if you even need your own tools. They will guide you.
> How did you get your gas ticket without plumbing?



In ontario your gas and plumbing ticket are 2 totally separate licenses and you can do either one on their own.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Dr Steevil said:


> No joke! I can't understand this but it seems my flashlight ALWAYS ends up in my house and is NEVER on my truck when I NEED it!


.. and batteries too!


----------



## PlumbBob (Feb 10, 2009)

rombo said:


> In ontario your gas and plumbing ticket are 2 totally separate licenses and you can do either one on their own.


Yeah i took a 4 month course with half consisting of school and the other half co-op. This lets me work on appliances up to 400,000 btus


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

In Alberta it is a seperate trade done at the same time as plumbing. Journeyman Plumber with a second class (<400,000btu) gas ticket. 4 years experience for the ticket. 4 - 2 month trips to school.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Dr Steevil said:


> No joke! I can't understand this but it seems my flashlight ALWAYS ends up in my house and is NEVER on my truck when I NEED it!


Have my 18v Milwaukee

Mini Maglite

And a cool headlamp I got when I was an assistant Scoutmaster. Awesome for attics and tight, dark places. I take some heat for wearing it, but to me it's a lifesaver.

And for a new grunt I would get mud boots, a respirator, ear protection and good work gloves first depending on the business.


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

If the money for those tools is no problem, then go for it. That being said you could stretch your tool money quite a bit further going with cheaper stuff, and you are going to need a lot more than what you listed.

pipe wrenches- I have a Husky (I think, red and black handle cover, gray body) that is magnesium or something. I got it at lowes or hd. An al ridgid would be nice to have, but know what? Mine will grip a pipe and turn it, and is still quite a bit lighter than a regular wrench, and probably half or less the cost of a ridgid.

Pipe cutters - don't skimp, get good ones. I just tried a ridgid mini yesterday that is spring loaded. On hard copper you can crank it down, and a few times around the pipe you're done. My reed's you spin around the pipe a few times, tighten the knob about a sixteenth of a turn, and repeat for 3-6 minutes.

Any decent screwdriver will work as long as you only use them as screwdrivers. That said I do have a klein 11-in-1 and I love it. I use it 95% of the time.

Flaring tool - I have one, but have never flared anything that I can remember, ever. I've only used the clamp part of it to round pipe that is out of whack, and usually a crescent works better than that.

I don't know what a ridgid basin wrench costs, but i would spend much more to get a ridgid. the ridgid faucet installation tool is pretty cool though.

I have a couple of reed adj wrenches and some no-name ones. you can really tell a difference, and they get used enough to justify a good quality tool.

As far as channel locks, I love the ones made by Irwin here http://www.irwin.com/irwin/consumer/jhtml/detail.jhtml?prodId=IrwinProd100390 They grip pipe almost as well as a pipe wrench, and with so many grooves you can adjust them to exactly what you need. If you are careful you can loosen and tighten nuts without marking them.

I'm not pushing cheap tools, if you KNOW that you will be using these tools to make a living, then it is worth investing in quality stuff. In your case, I would do as suggested and find a job first. They may even provide the tools and you can get your own after you decide this is what you want to do.

Check ebay and harbor freight. You can get tools there that will get you by for the time being. I'm sure I'll take a little heat for that, but it's the truth.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

When I got hired, my company offered a tool account. I can buy tools and make weekly payment it until it's paid off. 

Also check out your local swapmeet. I've bought Ridgid pipe wrenches for close to half price or more. Bought a excellent pair of 6" channell locks for $4. A buddy bought a 1/4" snake for $80. I've seen powertools for so cheap. V28 combo kit $450, Dewalt combo kit $300. 

Craigslist can be very good too.

Decide what needs to have a warranty and what doesn't.


----------

